# FAC - December '07



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well Ive been happily posting all over the forum today completely oblivious of the fact that it is December and also the second day. I swear I need a new brain.

So here is the new Fiber Arts Chat! All the newbies please take this time to introduce yourself. Don't be shy it wont get you very far with this group :nono: If you have a question please feel free to ask it even if you think it is a "dumb" question. I can assure you we have all been there ourselves. So ASK!!!!!!

Everyone else keep posting your daily life events. We love to read what everyone is up to even if it isn't fiber related.

I shoveled out today, the drive, the decks and paths for the poor chickens. I have a lot of young birds, this years babies, who have never seen snow before. Poor little dears. DS and I went to town and got food stocked for us and the animals. Its looking like we may have another storm coming at us. Zip for fiber related stuff today.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

It's DECEMBER!! Only 22 shopping days left! :bouncy: 

I can't wait for Christmas.

What has everyone asked Santa for? I'd love a new wheel, but I asked for some gourmet cooking supplies instead


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I asked for a scottish terrier puppy.  I think I have a better chance of getting a new wheel. LOL


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I had a fabric day, instead of a fibre day. I made a window quilt for one of the big south facing windows, which soak up lots of sunshine during the day but leak cold like mad at night! So, I reduced stash, stitched and batted, and voila, now I have one warm window. I need to do a few more, but it's a start.

In fibre news, friends of mine just announced that they're moving to Vancouver Island and opening a coffee shop - how totally cool! So, I had some roving I'd done up with KoolAid and it turned into this lovely green/beige colour that just reminds me of the Island ... so I spun it and plyed it with natural brown Corriedale and now I have a Vancouver Island Coffee yarn that I've made one cup-holder with. You know those cardboard things they give you to keep you from burning your fingers on the cup of coffee? Well, I made a knitted one - and I'm working on a second one - out of the Vancouver Island Coffee yarn.  I think they'll like them!

That's it for me for now...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle you better be careful your friends may commission you to make enough for all the cups in their shop. What a great gift idea though, perfect in fact.

Have you all had much snow yet? I should make some of those window quilts for my house. It is an old farm house with leaky windows.

Ocean as much as I love Christmas I also really hate the commercialism. It seems to have ruined the holidays for me. Plus my kids are or were only with me every other year so every other one was always depressing. What good is Christmas hoopla without kids? So, since I am Santa I can ask for whatever I want and probably have a good chance of getting it :dance: So far I haven't asked for anything.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Yesterday was church as usual but then went out to eat with a couple of the ladies and did some shopping afterwards. Dh was gone with out pastor to an out of town funeral, so I came home and got in a little spinning. I think I like spinning batts more than roving. Does that mean that I need to buy a drum carder?

Forgot to say what a neat idea to spin and knit cup holders for your friends. Love the window quilt idea too. I need to make more curtains for the windows in our living room, but it's the sun that I need to block.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've been trying to finish a bunch of things before going off to visit my parents for two weeks. It poured rain all day yesterday so I finished a set of three nesting baskets someone ordered. This time of year I'm getting lots of seeds for the seed exchange I manage. I finished the list last week and sent it off only to go to the post office and find a big box from someone who sends in seed. I was really annoyed--why don't people respect the Nov. 1 deadline?--UNTIL I opened the box, and out fell three bags of fiber! She sent me some coopworth carded with angelina and some raw alpaca. 
(She also sent some seeds!). It really made my day  I'm thinking of making it into a scarf to send back to her. 
Frazzle, your coffee holders sound like the perfect gift. March is right--you may be in business one day! When we lived in the drafty cabin here while building our house, I made window quilts for all the windows. They really were/are a godsend. I made most of them out of an off-white fabric so the light would come through a bit. It's amazing what a difference a few layers of cloth make.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Everyone is busy, busy, busy! I'm still at home this morning, since I don't have any appointments early. I'm waiting on the 7 loaves of apple bread I've got in the oven, and I'm taking them to work hot. I think I'll be the hit of the day!

I've got finals this week, and also a formal dinner Wednesday night, my husband's Change of Responsibilty Thursday, and the commander's Change of Command on Friday. I'm wearing jeans today and tomorrow, 'cause after that I'll be living in dress best! 

I have worked up a pocket scarf and almost finished a hat out of that multi-colored knobbly stuff I spun up. I'm pretty pleased with them. I also took in a skein of silk and angora as a thank-you gift to the co-worker who was trying her best to teach me to knit. She was floored...and the upshot is, she's going to knit me a sweater out of my wool in exchange for some wool for her. I think it's a great deal...labor for labor! I think I want a sweater that's circle knit, starting white at the top, shading through natural greys to natural black....Romney with a touch of angora blended in to soften it. whatcha think?

there's my buzzer...bread's done!
Meg


----------



## short farmer (Oct 16, 2006)

Well for Christmas got a 10 year old early!!!!! Our Gd who sadly has been tossed to and fro this last year has come to live with us. It will be an adjustment on all our parts. Thank God she is a good little girl very scared and very confused as to how the adults in her life can act so badly. Animals are great for the soul, as sometimes she will go out and sit on a bale and cry, and before long here comes a shaggy Mini horse to give her nudges and a baby that comes along and starts nibbling on her pants leg and all of a sudden life is better again. So pray for her, please.
On a fiber note, she has shown a great interest in spinning so have encouraged her and she is really picking it up fast. 
Anyone who ordered Romney from my Ore friend would love to hear what you thought of it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg you should share your recipe for that Apple Bread, yummy!!! Enjoy your few days in jeans.

Short Farmer, animals are amazingly good for knowing when someone needs extra love and attention. I don't know the story of your GD but I hope her :Bawling: subsides as she gets into the routine a stable life can bring. Bless you and her this season. Give her a hug from me, please. It is sad when children are put into the middle of adult issues, so unfair to them. I hope she can find peace.

By all means get than girl spinning, maybe a nice drop spindle kit for Christmas


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Just finished up volunteer work for the year at Watkins' Mill, made Roving Angels Saturday, did 500 or so, wow, didn't think it would be so popular. Next year, we need more volunteers, I can't go 6 hours without stopping anymore! The Angels were in Spin-Off Magazine this year. Our church is starting an Arts and Crafts Circle for anyone that wants to work on a project or learn a new craft or art. I'm really looking forward to it. We have several members that are fighting cancer and wanted to have fun and support. I hope it works out because our church has had a terrible last 3 years, but I won't go into that. All those classes I took might just help someone else. You folks on here are a nice support group too, hope you know that!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Sorry, meant to share the Booga Bag Pattern because it makes an excellent Christmas present and is so fast to knit (hope the picture comes thru):

Yarn: 3 skeins of felting yarn
Needles: 16" or 24" US 40 1/2 bamboo circular needles

Cast on 34 stitches, Knit back and forth in garter stitch for 34 rows.

Pick up stitches all around your rectangle and begin knitting in the round. 

You will have 100 stitches and will be knitting in the round as you come up the side of your bag. Knit every row for 64 rows. Cast off

Make a 5 stitch I-cord with your 10 1/2 double pointed needles. make 5-6 feet of I-cord.

Time to felt: Place bag and I-cord in sippered pillow case and put in washing machine with a few other garments. Wash until felted to desired amount. 

Block bag. Find a box about the right side, cover it with plastic, and put inside the bag. Shape while wet. Dry, takes 1 to 2 days! 

ONce dry, pinch the ends of your bag into folds on each side. Insert double pointed needles and punch holes in each side of bag for the cord. Go therough all four layers. Cut your I'cord into half and use each half on each side of the bag.







[/IMG]


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Taking a break from reading about warping looms. It's sunny but very windy day out there - sheets were flying straight out - I'd say the gusts are about 30knots or more ... reef the sails! This wind has everyone wound up, saw Llew was pronging around the paddock with the little goats behind him! 

The big tri loom has a new shawl going on it in a plummy heather and I'm knitting up my "hand-made swap" gift. We are thinking about putting windows in the screen room and finishing it out for a year-round space; almost all the plastic that I had stapled up has now blown down, bummer. Anyway, I've spent the morning getting quotes - glad I was sitting down! It, of course, would be the loveliest room in the winter for spinning and weaving in being on the south side - this north room feels great in the summer but like a cat I want to sit in the sun in the winter. 

Short Farmer, I'm sure your GD will get lots of solace from the other animals, do you have her doing specific chores or someone she's responsible for? Bet she'd be up to it and it may help to keep her mind on someone elses' needs - not her own troubles.

Frazzle, your yarn and cup warmers sound wonderful - maybe I should knit something like that up so my tea mug would stay warmer. I'll bet your friends will be thrilled. Old, production made quilts also make good window coverings but that doesn't help with the fabric stash! When I made window covers last I did it on frames hinged to the casing so they could be folded back, mostly, daytime.

So Meg, you are knitting now? Pretty soon you'll be up to making your own sweaters. Hope the rest of the weeks' program goes smoothly - sounds impressive.

Ana, I think if I had been in charge of making 500 anything I'd be ready for the padded cell - whew! 

Well, take care everyone, back to warp studies!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Knitting?? Me?? Yeah, right. I use a knitting loom for scarves and hats. My coworker did manage to teach me how to do the stitches, but I found it horribly, painfully slow and frustrating. There's no way I could ever keep at it long enough to really be able to do it. I'd get two inches done int he time I could loom knit a whole scarf!

Marchy, the apple bread is just Amish Friendship Bread, with added nutmeg and chopped apples. Nice and easy.

Short farmer, congratulations on being given an opportunity to mend the heart of a child. You've got good assistance in the livestock. Have a wonderful Christmas!

Meg


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow! Everyone is BUSY!!! I got my first Chanuka present early today - hand carders - I have already put them to use on that Border fleece - tonight I mixed some of my Fainting Goat cashmere in with the border - spun it up - yummmy Plan is to continue blending the two and plying it - 










Also been at work at my loom - used the suggestions/advice I got here and bought some acrylic - a lot less frustrating.

Made a felted 'Milton' - determined that I am not a felting artist ;-p but I CAN do it!










Visited my neighbor and chatted and spun - she has done all sorts of great stuff with yarn over the years - she showed me walnut dyed - a sweater her mom made her out of yarn she knit, her antique Scottish wheel...all major drool factor!

Love hearing the stuff you guys are up to - giving me ideas of everything I'd like to try!

Andrea
www.arare-breed.net


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Andrea I think your Milton is adorable. He looks very friendly. Don't you love BL wool? I have some in my stash I'm saving up for a sweater for me, hopefully a cabled delight.

Ana I love your bugga bag. That is one I have on my list of wanna do's. What yarn did you use? Was it your own hand spun?


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Have not done a lot 

Spent the weekend painting the kitchen and bathroom, re-organising the kitchen, trying to finish Christmas cards, and trying to find an idea for another project I have on. I tried 3 different ideas, and each time got so far and coiuldn't see where to take it from there  

The winds have eased off now, so I spent yesterday replacing the covers on my haystacks  I have quite a bit of wet hay, I don't know what I am going to do about that. I think I might take a day and dismantle the stacks. Take anything really dry out of the middle, and make a new small stack of really dry stuff. Then use the stuff that got wet first, for as long as I can. Going Carol singing with my Rainbows tonight, so I hope to have an evening to sit down and try some more with my spindle tomorrow. 

Oh and I finished DD's sweater at the end of last week  She loves it. Now I just have to find something else to knit

hoggie


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Last Saturday, we got hit with the worst ice storm I've seen in years. A little snow, then sleet, rain, freezing rain, sleet again. Layer after layer. I went out at 9 PM to check on the animals. Why horses don't mind a thick layer of ice on their backs is beyond me! The pigs were toasty warm in their huts, at least until Ms Piggy smelled me, then she had to come out to say Hi! Seeing a dozen pigs, some a little over a month old, some 5 months old and a 2 yo sow running and slipping on ice is hilarious!

On the way back from the barn, I was is awe of the ice formations on the fences, wires, flower stalks, trees ... Wow! Ice was 1/2" thick, just beautiful.

Yesterday, I received my tea cozies in the mail from a lady in Canada. She's on ebay selling hand knitted cozies for a mere $10. A little old lady asked me about 1.5 months ago if I could knit a tea cozie from wool to help keep her tea pot warmer longer. I've not knit a cozy, didn't want to have to find a pattern, get new needles, blah-blah, so I went looking on ebay. I liked this design the best, contacted the seller and asked if she would knit a couple for me with my hand spun. She was agreeable, so I set about spinning & plying yarn for her. Sent it off and received back some wonderful cozies. 2 cozies with shipping were only $30 - not hardly fair in my opinion, so I sent her $40, some beaded knitting markers and some of my soap to boot. Sad thing is, my little old lady that originally requested the cozy died about 3 weeks ago.

Ocean - I've asked for more standard bobbins for Christmas ...

Frazzle, those coffee cup holders sound terrific!!!

Swampy - you definitely need a drum carder!!! I love my Pat Greene 'Deb's Deluxe'!!!

Katherine - I spun coopworth (with knobby bits of color) the first time this year. Love the way it spins up!!

Meg, that sweater sounds terrific!!

Short Farmer - Bless you for giving your GD a stable environment. It never fails to amaze me how selfish so many parents are! This will be the first Christmas with our foster son. He grew up with commercialism and is learning the value of homemade gifts.

Ana, do you remember what issue the Roving Angels are in?? Going to have to look that one up! That bag is gorgeous!!

Andrea, Happy Chanuka!!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Went to an auction on Sunday. There was a tiny old flax wheel which someone had done some repair on (cosmetically it was good, but structurally the repair was non-funtional ). If we'd had a wood shop - and lots of time - I'd have gotten it for less than $30. An old Newcomb 4-harness loom went for $125 - which really upset me but I have NO place to put such right now!

Finally decided to forego the Yule Bazaar on the 15th. Yes, it would've brought in _several_ dollars (those folks in that part of the city have lot more money than sense!) but I'm so exhausted now and stretched thin (it feels) there is no way I could have prepared in nearly the manner I prefer or feel I needed. Guess there's always next year :shrug:. Decision still bothers me, but I think it's more having to _make_ the decision than anything, if that makes sense.

One of the wheels I brought home is nearly up to perfect working order . Tied on a new drive band - yay for cotton twine! - and gave it a whirl. Talk about drawing in lightening fast! PERFECT for long staples - this baby will spin flax or hemp in a heartbeat, I'll bet!

Ana, refresh my memory on Watkin's Mill again, please? I can't remember how far away from us it is and have only the vaguest idea of what it is/what they do.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

HOLY COW do we have snow!

After our snowy Saturday, we've gotten another 6 or so inches on top of that and it's still snowing. Took me an hour to drive 18 miles home from work. Took my BF 2.5 hours to drive 15 miles from his work. Luckily we were semi-busy today at work despite the snow so I made some cash.

I'm supposed to be getting 6 bags of UFO (unidentified fiber objects) wool from a HSTer. I'll wash it and card it in return for keeping half. That should be interesting. They want it for doll stuffing, pretty cool project .

I am also trying to take pictures of these really cute berets my mom designed. They're adorable, but you know how hard it is to take a picture of a hat without a model? Anyone know a model? Cause I am NOT model material :shrug:


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I crocheted myself a clothesline! I'm freshly unemployed, so the dryer is retired in an effort to cut back. I didn't want to use the sisal baling twine, so I got out the doily thread, doubled it, and chained away. Tomorrow it will be joined by another one. I find hanging clothes to be relaxing and find the dryer noise very annoying. It's all good (even unemployment!)


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

nothing really fibery to report - I DID write a letter to the local spinning group I found listed on line only to find that they've disbanded.... but the woman who replied did give me then name and number of anothe group not too far away. Was hoping just to watch spinning for a bit and maybe make a friend. Moving cross county leaves me with no friends in my new area - and that's kinda sad. Want to do something to correct that!

Our transition to the farm has been jolting and rough and fun and interesting and overwhelming. Having two sizable snowfalls in 5 days has not helped. My dh is on the road for much of each month - and crawling under equipment trying to fix stuff I don't understand in hopes of gaining access to a road is mostly frustrating and unsuccessful. I finally called our closest neighbor with an SOS and he had us plowed out in 30 minutes. One hot toddy later I'm feeling capable again. Good time to stop here and go make dinner.

Cathy


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Cathy,

When I moved to Iowa a few years ago, we got 20" of snow WHILE I had the flu. Considering I had a dog show to go to, I had to plow out. That time finally the sheriff called my neighbor who plowed me out. The next time, I ended up shoveling the 1/3 mile driveway myself, ramming my Civic into drifts and then shoveling it out. Considering I had no heat in the house except in my bedroom, no running water, and the show dogs to care for, it was the winter from you know where.

I love the snow but it sure is a pain. My car's hood release was acting up, which made me send my poor BF to pick up a new cable for it (he's good at car thingies) and then he got it up once he came over anyway. Which at least allowed me to put in the purple power washer fluid. Winter wipers are already installed but what a pain. I need to go get my oil changed to synthetic but I hate spending money on the car. It has 275,000 miles and I figure it's on borrowed time. Of course I've been saying that for the last 100,000 miles....

On the bright side, I found some hat/scarf whatever models today. I recruited 2 girls from my work. They're cute, they're photogenic, and they'll work for my homemade cookies! Not a bad deal lol. So just have to get a couple more design prototypes made, and then hit the park and take lovely pictures of them .


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

Thank you everyone for sharing. Since I was last here, DH and I have acquired a pure bred flock of Romneys and started selling our organic vegetables, meats, grains and wool products at a city farmers' market. I have not had much time to spin or knit since last winter, but you have all inspired me to find the time despite my schedule. 

Clover Bud -- how do you crochet a clothesline?

Oceanrose -- your blog has inspired me to ask DH to set one up on our website for our family, friends, customers and anyone just interested in looking. Thank you.

Frazzle -- do you have any pictures you could post of the cup cozies? I would like to see what they look like.

I am trying to finish up some socks for my middle son and then onto orange trigger finger mittens for youngest son as well as finishing a few Christmas presents. At some point in time, I would like to knit something for myself, but when you have 5 children who like hand knit socks and mittens to wear around this drafty old house and to the barn, how can a mom say no? I think my first project for me will be a pair of fingerless mittens to wear around the house. They had a great pattern in a recent issue of Knits with lots of colourwork. Maybe I will try those.

As far as knitting socks goes, this time I knit both socks somewhat simultaneously in that I knit the ribbing of one and then the other and so on. It allows me not to have to remember any changes I have made and it is great that the pair will be finished fairly quickly rather than having one sock syndrome. 

Off to get the socks almost finished tonight or tomorrow and then to bed. 

By the way, winter has officially arrived and has decided to stay here in Ontario. The sheep and cows don't seem to mind though.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay...hubby has officially had his Change of Responsibility...step one on the Army's long road to retirement. After 30 years of dodging questions about what he does, I can now say that Chris is retiring as the Command Sergeant Major of 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne). There are only five SF Groups in the nation, so five CSM jobs like that in the country. Gotta love those Green Berets! I'm very proud of mine. :rock: 

Meg


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I didn't happen to take any pictures of the cup cozies, but here's what I did:

For the cabled one:

Cast on 16 stitches. Knit 2, purl 3, and then do a 6 stitch cable (so you knit 6 on the first row, keep this in stockinette stitch as you go, doing a C6F every seventh row or thereabouts), purl 3 more and knit 2 more. Keep the outside 2 stitches in stockinette, the purls (background to the cable) in reverse stockinette, and do the cables in the middle. Go until it's the right length to go around a cup (get one to measure against!).

For the twisted rib one:

Cast on 32 stitches. Do K2P2 ribbing, and on every third (or fourth, whatever suits you) row (right side only), do a T2F on the K2 stitches (i.e. knit into the back of the SECOND stitch, leaving it on the needle, then knit into the front of the first stitch, then take both off). This makes a mini twist.

The cabled one ends up like this: http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=8267116


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

For the clothesline, I doubled the crochet thread (the doily making stuff) and chained until it was long enough to reach across the basement. It's stretched out a bit, but not as much as yarn would have, and the thread was already on hand, so I killed a bit of time watching late nite TV. Kept from spending money on a clothesline, didn't spend the gas into town, and I'm not running up the electric bill with the dryer. I could possibly sprain my arm patting myself on the back, but I'm pretty pleased with myself. 

ETA: Gotta save $$ since Uncle Doug bought DD8 a new pony!


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

MegZ I tried to send you a pm.....your box is full. Congratulations on your dh's retirement, you have every right to be proud of him. I'm proud of him and I don't even know him, just really appreciate the men and women who serve to keep us safe.

Cloverbud, way to go thinking of ways to be more frugal, we all need to prioritize (well I do anyway).

Frazzle, those sound great, thanks for the directions, maybe I'll try some of those.

I have to get going and finish the hat I'm knitting for our oldest gs, time is getting shorter. After Christmas, I'm hoping to start meeting with some of the ladies at church to knit, crochet, what ever else they do and maybe get someone else interested in spinning. It can't hurt to try.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Silvia I am so glad you got motivated and inspired by all of us. I sure do understand how it is having a child who wants you to knit them stuff. Keep it going.

Meg that is fantastic! What will Chris do with his time when his retirement is finalized?

I think I have some people to make those cozies for.

The other day I was at the book store and bought the holiday/December issue of Simple Knits. They had a lot of cute easy quick hat patterns. But they have the cutest blanket. It looks like it is knit in squares and each square had a sheep or something to do with sheep on it. I'm thining this will go on my todo list for some day.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have had one heck of a week. My son broke his had so we spent a few hours in the emergency room on Friday evening. Long story short, the boy diving coach was fired, he got mad and punched a wall at school :nono: That actually happened on Thursday evening. The trainer at school said he thought it was broken but wasn't sure. I don't get off work until 6pm and when I looked at it it didn't look too bad and he said it didn't hurt. o we went home and he went to school the nest day. He had the trainer look at it again but not until the end of the day and the trainer said that he did think it was broken. So after work off we went to the ER. And, yep it is broken. The bones in your hand look like mini dog bones, you know the classic dog bone. So he broke the one for his pinkie, the little head of the bone and it is sort of rotated. We may be looking at surgery. I am going to call my hand specialist and ask him to look at the x-rays and give me an opinion. Hopefully I'll know more tomorrow.

I'm tired and really want ot do fiber stuff for comfort. Thankfully I had my knitting with me so I was able to knit in the ER.

Our weather is frigid. Yesterday it was -20 when I went to work and had risin by 20 degrees by 11:00. Today wasn't a whole lot warmer, I think it may have got down to almost -30 last night but I'm not sure.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

March, your skills stun me.. Sorry your day was so shoddy though.

I spent the weekend getting all my yarn plied and finished that I'd spun this last week. I hate doing the finishing work, but putting it off seems to be working better. I put a whole list on my blog, but here's the end results, drying... Some will be for sale, some will be made into things. I did about 5 mini skeins too for small projects. Tomorrow I think I'm going to take a picture of all of my yarn together, starting to look like a yarn store here..

Left to right: Orange superwash, Natural colored BFL X, Pink dyed Romney, 2 skeins of a wild mix of all my leftover superwash, a little romney and some black to tie it together, the end of my blue dyed roving (very little pink in this, 2 skeins of pink and red dyed superwash, plied with a gray romney. THIS is pretty. Soft but textured if that makes sense, and finally a skein of silk singles I'm going to play with. It did NOT turn out the color I wanted for the dye, it was a disaster possibly saved by me overdying it red. But it's kind of a weird cool bronze burgundy...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful colors Heather. Way to use the loom as another drying rack   

Thanks for the compliment on my skills, there are many days when I don't feel so skillful.

Got a call into my hand doctor and now I just wait.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oceanrose said:


> Cathy,
> 
> When I moved to Iowa a few years ago,


IA?? Shoot, we're almost neighbors. I'm in NW IL ... Lived in Davenport for quite a number of years. Have family up in NW IA.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Cloverbud said:


> ETA: Gotta save $$ since Uncle Doug bought DD8 a new pony!



So Amazing G has an Amazing Pony, eh? Sweet!!! Doug called Paul this weekend - something about some draft horses ???


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh no fun Marchie!! Sometimes you have to wonder what goes on in their heads!

We're not as cold as you are - keeping around 0 - 5 at night and warming to the high teens - low twenties during the day.

Foster son's mother is moving about an hour away. Son is a bit upset about it, but nothing a lot of love and the knowlege of Paul & I not going anywhere on him won't fix.

If he keeps up his terrific attitude in school, he'll be able to mainstream part time at the regular school next semester!!! Yippeee!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well surgery is not needed  We go to have the hand casted this afternoon. Cyndi he was angry and punched a wall, I'm sorry but that is just plain stupid, those male hormones seem to get this one child into trouble. Granted things could be worse he could have punched another person and hurt them both. It is funny though because when they put the huge splint on his right hand I reminded him about my surgery last winter and how helpful he was, NOT!!!!! Pay back :hobbyhors :dance: You can believe I will have fun with this and he will most likely never punch anything again.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Oy, Marchie! At least you can negotiate with your male hormones! So glad surgery is not needed!

Cyndi, yes, we are now the proud new family for Mesa, formerly Little Eddie. He's a 5yo gelding, about G's height at the withers, and Mr.Ed's miniature. He's pretty green, but sweet and seems like he wants to please. I'll get a small pic posted one of these days.

Apparently my brother has been bitten by the heavy horse bug! I guess we're coming down on Sunday to look at a team. Amazing G and I have to come with Doug to navigate, ya know. I'm looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## carollm24450 (May 10, 2002)

Gosh, just reading about what everyone is doing makes me tired! Sure do have a bunch of imaginative and busy fiber folks here!

A dream came true for me this week. A 10' x 14' storage shed went up and it's mine, all MINE! At long last, I'll be able to get ~all~ my fleeces in one place! I have lots of good metal shelves up to handle rubbermaid containers of the special fibers. Now is this a spinnerholic's dream of heaven or what?

For several years, I've had to take my washed fleeces and put them in a storage bin in town - 45 minutes away. We simply did not have room in the house. 

I had to get over my addiction to Ebay fiber forums also. Promised DH I wouldn't buy any more until a lot of what I have gets used up. And I've almost kept the promise, too. A friend lured me to Ebay with tales of wonderful alpaca I just had to see and advise her on the quality. Before it was over, I had bought 3 colors.... I have no self control what so ever when it comes to fiber. I just don't. 

Now my dream has come true thanks to DH, and any time I want I can go out there and play in my fiber, deciding what to spin up next.! WOOOHOOO!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Cool beans, Carol! I have everything in 2 rubbermaid totes behind my chair. Someday I'll spin well enough to justify a truly respectable stash.

Cyndi, I forgot to mention how wonderful that is about Furbitz's school accomplishments! :rock: He has to feel so good about that! YeeHaw!!


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm lucky...I get to bring home milk crates from work...and I pick up pillowcases cheap at yard sales....so now I have these wonderful 'shelves' filled with fibers....
Sigh, I know the feeling......my alpaca lady emailed me...next thing I know...I've got damn near 10 lbs of alpaca in 4 different colors....lol.....NOT that I'm complaining mind you.....Is why I'm lookin for a drum carder....lol......
Oh, yeah...THEN I went to the Churro ladys' house and brought home 5 bags of fleece, free, from her.....
I'm SUCH a fiber whore!
But, I've come to the conclusion...I'm in DAMN GOOD COMPANY here!!!!!! lmao!!!! :shrug:


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Remember the little girl I taught how to spindle the other week? Her mom (who is a dear friend and all around good woman) asked yesterday if she could buy one of the vintage wheels! She offered $200 for it - but, she hastened to say, she couldn't pay until mid-January and if that wasn't acceptable, then ok. Now, I need to treat the wood, replace the tredle (someone had put a different one on it and it does _not_ work right) and test-spin it to make sure it'll do all right, that's all. It's the uber-sturdy Brunhilde of the bunch - not prettified, certainly not dainty. And I'm not going to charge her that much, either. 

It's for her spindling daughter - how's that for spinning triumph? :rock:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Cloverbud said:


> I guess we're coming down on Sunday to look at a team. Amazing G and I have to come with Doug to navigate, ya know. I'm looking forward to seeing you again!


Sweet!! Load up the traddie and we'll spin a bit!! Unless you want to bring some clean, uncarded fleece down and we can run it on the drum carder. Or both!

Good thing for Doug that he has you and Amazing G to help him find his way!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

carollm24450 said:


> A dream came true for me this week. A 10' x 14' storage shed went up and it's mine, all MINE!


Carol, that is a wonderful dream come true! Congratulations!

1.5 years ago, my oldest DS went off to college and told me he wouldn't be moving back so I could have his bedroom! Since 2002, I haven't had a room of 'my own'. The children had their bedrooms, Paul had his large workshop, I had nothing that was MINE. 




> I had to get over my addiction to Ebay fiber forums also.


Woa! Does ebay actually have 'forums', or just the category of fiber??


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> It's the uber-sturdy Brunhilde of the bunch - not prettified, certainly not dainty. And I'm not going to charge her that much, either.
> 
> It's for her spindling daughter - how's that for spinning triumph? :rock:


You rock Falcon!!!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Carol, so glad to hear you finally got an at-home storage area. Now you can truly see what you have and get it at any time.
March, sorry about your son, but you're right that it's a whole lot better to punch a wall than a person. He's probably learned his lesson on that front--for a while at least!
Oceanrose, pretty yarn you've got. Loom as yarn rack, clothes rack, book shelf, yep I know how that goes  Unburying mine is half the chore of starting to use it again!
Falcon, way to go with your friend's daughter and her spinning wheel. I taught a friend's daughter a few years ago to spindle, and she just took off. I ended up buying her an inexpensive wheel on E-Bay, and she's doing some really nice stuff--her husband was less than happy about it for some unknown reason (maybe she was knitting too much to begin with?) which made me all the more glad I'd done something for her


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Major enabler's karma coming your way Falcon. Very good work!!!!

Carol how nice to have the room for all of your fibers. Are you able to have a table in there for sorting fleeces?

I have an empty bedroom that is just sitting there unused. Im afraid if I move all my fiber things there I will forget about them :Bawling: Out if sight out of mind :shrug: I know that would never really happen but it is the trick my mind plays on me. Besides pretty soon I'll have this whole big house just for me and my fibers :baby04:


----------



## carollm24450 (May 10, 2002)

Yes, March, I have one of those 6' foldup commercial type tables I can leave up in there ~all~ the time.

I'm going to put some of the fleeces in Space Bags then put those in a big Rubbermaid tub with wheels on one end. Thanks, Catherine, for turning me on to the space bags. I poked holds in 3 of them and finally figured out the stored wool had best be vm free or some of the vm can and will poke holes in the bags.

It's been so long that I can't remember how many fleeces I have stored or what they all are. So it will be Christmas for me when I can get all of them in one place, open each bag and get the "feel" of the wool again. Ahhhh.....

I plan on doing a little playing around with one of the fleeces of wool that won't felt. Hampshire is one, Chevoit is another and for the life of me I can't remember the third. Plans are to card batts, then use them to make a quilted potholder, washing it in every load, and watching how much it shrinks or shifts around. Might make several, all with different spaced quilting. 

I'd dearly love to make a quilt for our bed, using that wool as batting - if the potholder survives all the machine washing and drying. 

I'm really glad I bought all the fleeces when I did. I've known that when we got into this house we'd be spending hand over fist to get it all fixed up and I was right on about that. And I did lay in a BIG supply of fleeces. Now I can play with all the wool I want and never feel a single pang of guilt!!!!

What has happened to Mogal? I haven't seen any posts by her and am wondering if she is all right?


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

I've been working on getting all my Christmas stuff done, but I got a nice little surprise today, when I sold 2 skeins of yarn on Etsy! YAY! Hopefully more will sell  I think I'm going to start some knitting projects though, to get them stocked up for spring. Going to try to get on the craft show circuit.

Last week I picked up 6 bags of wool, kind unknown. THe first bag is a crimpy fine wool, maybe 4"? It reminds me of rambouillet but I'm not sure. I washed and dyed a small section and will get it spun as a sample. I'm curious to see what it's like.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Oceanrose, congrats on your Etsy sale!

Who was it that posted the "Little Twist Wristwarmer" pattern? Thank you, it is a lovely, easy to follow pattern. It was my first time cabling, and I did it without a needle. I made them for a friend, but I really want to keep them for myself! Bad, bad, bad.

March, I hope your son's hand heals quickly. Boys!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Carol, I believe the third wool is Suffolk!? You are doubly lucky if you can have a table that large set up all the time, very lucky you!!!!

Mogal is around. She just posted on the ice storm thread the other day.

Heather yahoo for you selling your yarns!!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Those wristwarmers were a pattern I found ... I just finished making my THIRD pair! I do love the pattern, it is so easy and quick. I'll probably start another set todady - this pair, for sure, are for me!

And woohoo Oceanrose on the yarn sale, that is way cool. 

My fiance (so cool to say that now!) and I are in Jasper for the weekend - my company has a Christmas party out here, which is very nice - and so I should get some good knitting in. It's wonderful to have a man who likes a restful holiday - and considers me sitting and knitting to be a perfectly acceptable thing to do on vacation!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I must have missed the wristwarmer pattern.

O O O O!!

Paul gave me an early Christmas present!!!

He made me a warping board!! About 2' X 3', stained mahogany. I'll get a pic this weekend.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Daisy, our 15 year old Lhasa Poo girl has agreed to model my latest scarf:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ Just finished it this afternoon and I think it will go to Da. But this means I must come up with something for his wife, a very nice lady. If I can figure out overshot maybe a table runner. Hmmm...back to the books!


----------



## carollm24450 (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi, I don't remember if Ebay calls them forums or sections or what but they do have one for fiber for spinners. If you haven't already found it, stay away! Buying different fleeces becomes addictive - FAST! I know - that's where the majority of my stash came from.

March, glad the news is good about your son's hand. Remember, pay back is a "learning experience" and not being mean so have at it! LOL

And yes, March, the third non felting wool is Suffolk. Thanks for filling in my blank.

It's soooo nice to be back with other fiber folks! Didn't know how much I was missing until I stopped in here one day.

We moved recently and I can't find my spun YARN! The stacks of cardboard boxes are almost to the ceiling and I'm afraid my yarn ended up in the storage bin at the old place. I'm almost catatonic about this... I HATE moving! But this move is into OUR house and we plan on leaving it feet first when that time comes. I keep reminding myself that this will be my last move but the frustration of trying to find a place for everything in this very small, one bedroom house is driving me bonkers. At least I can still spin if I can't manage anything else.

I'm doing some charity knitting for newborn babies and have no patterns at all. Anyone know of a newborn cap with ear flap pattern???? I'd sure be tickled to get it. No little ones in my life so I've not done any knitting for newborns.

Y'all have a GREAT day!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Carol,
Seems I spend most my fiber $$ buying lbs from Carol Lee or full fleeces from folks on his list.

I think I looked at ebay's fiber and it seems that most are only a few oz here and there. i like buying by the lb or fleece!


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I just bought a fleece off Ebay....it came from Herbal Maid Fiberfarm.....folks in Missouri.
It's border leicester x blue faced leicester....nice long staple...good crimp...nice body and softness...
I've washed it and impatiently waiting for it to dry....
I'm firmly convinced you can find ANYTHING on ebay...with diligence and persistance....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have bought many many nice fleeces off ebay. My most recent was the two Romney fleeces I got at Thanksgiving.

BTW, The Romney is very nice and very easy to spin. I'm working with it on my newest drop spindle. I think this weekend I may try to dye some with the Kool-aid I bought last week.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Carol, I just did some baby hats. Used a simple stocking cap pattern for a baby-size head. Then I picked up stitches on either side where the ears would be and knit little flaps, then added a twisted yarn tie.
Just found a pattern:
http://heyjulie.wordpress.com/2007/03/20/babykids-earflap-hat/


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Am finishing lunch before going back to the loom; yesterday and today I have spent laying out and warping for a square table cloth design frogged from one of the older Handwoven mags I inherited along with the cotton. Let me tell you warping with 22/2 cotton will not be repeated anytime soon. Whew! It is a natural white with yellow striped warp and the plan it to weave it as a large check. So I have the reed finished and now the heddles to do. Fortunately I should have enough warp for 2 28x28 squares. Before I'm finished with the weaving I'm going to order up cotton in 10/2 and keep the same pattern going to make mileage on all this fussy work. When I'm done dressing the loom I'll take a pic. now back to work!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Liese, I'm not a weaver so I can't picture exactly what you're doing, but it sounds exhausting! Good luck to you.
I've been knitting, knitting, knitting, which is not a bad way to spend the weekend when you're getting dumped on with snow and ice. 
I just got an email saying that someone had gotten me a subscription to Interweave Knits for a Christmas present, so that was nice. The only problem is all those ads for all that beautiful fiber. Sometimes I tell myself that I'm not materialistic, but those color photos of gorgeous yarns make me pretty greedy. I start thinking things like...qiviut, what's that? oooh sounds great and maybe I could afford to try just a little....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese are you warping from front to back? If so I would strongly encourage you to look into warping from back to front, it is much easier. I think in Chandlers book she talks about both ways to warp and then a hybrid one she came up with.

Can't wait to see pictures of this project. I need to warp my RH loom again but I need to wait until I can do it all in one day and finish is since I have all the animals to deal with and don't dare leave anything like that half done laying around.

Lucy, Interweave Knit magazine is a good one. I usually buy it and used to have a subscription. I think I was actually one of the original subscribers when it first came out. The ads in all those magazines are dangerous.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Just had to file my first non-receipt complaint with eBay EVER (in some seven years) . Paid for 2 pretty drop spindles on the 8th and am still waiting for either the spindles or tracking info. The seller did say on the 12th that he/she had had emergency surgery and a family death, BUT my package would definitely ship first thing the 13th by Priority from NC. Postmaster just said that even with the holidays, it would've been here by now. Two days ago I sent an email asking for tracking info but no response. So I just lobbied a complaint through PayPal. 

Hellfire, the fleece I paid for on the 17th got shipped yesterday! Of course, that was not eBay (gotta love fiber groups ), but still!

Btw, NOW is the time for y'all to start sending me pertinent info if you want to be listed on the "<this person or I> have fleece and other related goodies for sale this spring/shearing season" thread. Remember? I know there's no way to predict exactly what fleece you'll want to hoard.... umm, keep, but if you have a seller perhaps that you find reliable and has high quality woolies, then let's share the info . I know I'm asking a couple of my golden finds for their permission to post their info .


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Flacon I think that may be the one I had to wait forever for my spindle from. They obviously are still posting more and more spindles to sell so why not send them out. Mine took forever and I gave her a bad rating for that, it was a ridiculous length of time to have to wait. If you want to PM me or I would be happy to talk about it here too.

I am sorry to hear this.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Yep, March, I think we're talking the same person. You are nanaboo(something), aren't you?

I feel bad putting in a complaint in part because it's only been 11 days since I paid BUT it took three prompts to get a combined total (ok, I understand when your health, etc., causes unexpected delays) and I paid for Priority shipping - 2 to 3 days. So even if sent on the 13th as _promised_ (*after* I had emailed _again_ wanting to know if they'd been shipped), that would've put it here Sat, Mon at the absolute outside. I've worked eBay as a seller off and on for six plus years myself and understand how these things work.

I know it's a team, not just one person, running that company. So I don't understand no one at least emailing saying there was a major hold-up and to please be patient.

If I don't get resolution this week, would it be ok to post their userid so others don't fall into the same boat?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep, that's me Falcon~ Well I bought and paid for my item all on the same day Nov. 23rd I got it almost 2 weeks later with no communications from them as to what was going on. They ship via UPS, who knows why. The item I got is really nice but sheeeesh. I got fleeces from many more miles away shipped USPS in a week or less. Yes I can understand bad health or family illnesses but....like I said they haven't had any problem putting new items up for sale, no slow down there.

I think you are justified in your complaint. If things are that bad pull all items and send out a mass communication or something. Don't feel bad.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Falcon - I had this with one seller over here. I bought some fabric from her (3 or 4 lots I think) and she ketp saying she had posted them. It took nearly three weeks for them to arrive, and when they did get here they had only been posted two days before.

Hope you get your spindles soon.

Over here DD is loving wearing her new sweater (which I STILL haven't taken a photo of). And we are gleefully dropping into the post office regularly. Spent the last two days making chocolate sleighs to be filled with chocolates for Christmas presents for her teachers (do you KNOW how much chocolate goes into a chocolate sleigh  ) arranging my billy goat's love life, and ferrying my DD from one party to another - 3 Christmas parties, and one birthday party in 5 days !!

I need to find something to put what I have already spun onto. I have ordered some bobbins, but not sure when they will arrive - another casualty of the postal service 

And then I have to wash it right? And then I can start on my parcels 

hoggie


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Hoggie, you can wind the yarn onto the cardboard tube from the center of the paper towel or toilet tissue rolls. I have several of them wearing bits of yarn.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> Just had to file my first non-receipt complaint with eBay EVER (in some seven years)


I filed a complaint for that loom that I won, then they backed out saying it would be mega bucks to ship it.

I left a negative feedback for them (which was reciprocated saying I was 'mean'). They then had the nerve to ask me to remove my negative feedback. :nono: don't think so.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Or you can use a dowel as a nostepinne, http://blog.designedlykristi.com/?p=335 Then you need to make a niddy noddy, see Cloverbud's thread.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Update on spindles from eBay seller:

Filed a claim with PayPal yesterday after the seller promised to ship on the 13th and no response since to requests for tracking. This morning, got a tracking number - the box was mailed and left NC the *18th*. 

Remember, I paid on the 8th and was promised shipment on the 13th (delay due to medical and family emergencies, only discovered due to _my_ requests for info).

Grrrr


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Stick to your guns Falcon. I never asked and never got any info as to why mine was so late. I had so many other things going on that I didn't notice it was taking so long until things slowed down and I still hadn't got my spindle. Was your's sent via UPS too? That seems like an odd way to send something like a spindle. Mine was packed nicely and she did put in some nice stitch markers and an odd bit of nondescript wool. Let us know when you get it.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Nope, March. Good ol' postal service. Paid for Priority, so it ought to be in the mail today or tomorrw, as far as we can tell. The seller told PayPal he had included an extra spindle which was "worth more than what I'd paid for both of the others" (I mean, really  ) and wool, etc. to make up for my inconvenience.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for posting that notespinne - very helpful. But how do you say it?

Good luck with your order Falcon, hope that extra spindle is extra nice!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forgot to tell all y'all, I sold $75 worth of my yarns Wednesday night!!! WOOT!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

That is absolutely fantastic Cyndi! Isn't great when others appreciate our work - hope they come back for more!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

W00t, Cyndi! Great job!

Guess who got her drop spindles today? And guess when they were postmarked? Yep, the 18th, not the 13th as claimed . AND they're not nearly as nice as I thought/hoped/anticipated . Oh well. It's all been a lesson.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Finally got back to reading these. Didn 't mean to ignore Falcon Dance: Watkins Mill is located a little northeast of Kansas City, Missouri. It was a wool mill back in the 1860's owned and run by the Watkins Family. It is still in orginal condition plus the family house, garden, and now a visitors' center. They do major reinactments a few times a year, but give tours the rest of the year. I do spinning at the reinactments, help the Master Gardeners with their vintage garden, and played guitar at the Back Porch Jam. Here is their website, let me know if you have any other questions. http://www.watkinsmill.org/


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have the most Wonderful son!!

He's going to college in Ames IA where they have *2* fiber shops. Just got a call from him - he was in Prairie Fibers wondering what kind of fiber-y thing I would like for Christmas! :dance:


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I have the most Wonderful son!!
> 
> He's going to college in Ames IA where they have *2* fiber shops. Just got a call from him - he was in Prairie Fibers wondering what kind of fiber-y thing I would like for Christmas! :dance:


What a guy!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

FalconDance said:


> W00t, Cyndi! Great job!
> 
> Guess who got her drop spindles today? And guess when they were postmarked? Yep, the 18th, not the 13th as claimed . AND they're not nearly as nice as I thought/hoped/anticipated . Oh well. It's all been a lesson.


Oh, shoot! That's really too bad that it didn't turn out better. Well maybe they'll make a nice gift for someone else in the future and you'll just create good kharma.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Hmmm, the Mill is almost a 2 hour drive from here. There's several "positions" I'd be interested in if not for that ...... Let me think on it.

Liese, the spindles are pretty but they're really flimsy (maybe I'm just used to a more substantial spindle, but these seems awfully light.) I'm thinking they might be good for laceweight.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

"I'm thinking they might be good for laceweight"

There you go Falcon... putting a positive spin on it! (ducks and runs) LOL.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I curious what the "more expensive" spindle is like? Isn't it amazing that you got it so quickly via USPS  

Well I came home to a box on my back stoop. Inside was the dark Romney and oooooooo is this nice stuff. It turns out to be from the same guy I bought the other Romney from. I need to remember his name and contact him independently.

Well I'll be alone over Christmas but don't feel sorry for me. I am so looking forward to having no one to cater to, no expectations from or of anyone. It will be just me and my animals for a week, I'll have to work Wed. through Sat. but that's a given. Well, my friend will come over on either Mon or Tues. to help me with my loom. Otherwise I plan on a peaceful holiday, eating what I want and doing what I want.

I hope you all have a happy and safe holiday. I wish you all peace in your lives. Oh and Hugs all the way around :grouphug:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Liese
There you go Falcon... putting a positive spin on it! (ducks and runs) LOL.[/QUOTE said:


> I get it! That was funny! :shrug:
> 
> 
> Happy Holy Days Marchie - and everyone else in the fold!
> ...


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Phillip's down with a nasty headcold - and he gave it to me . Difference is, I can't just lay around and be miserable - things gotta get done, wool must be washed, carded and spun, people fed, yaddayaddayadda. I do think we'll cancel going to my family's get-together today, though. The weather's calling for a change from mild and warmish (it was about 50+ yesterday!) to rain then hard blowing snow _by_ afternoon.

Good ol' Missouri weather. If you don't like it right now, wait five minutes, it's bound to be different!

Marchie, the "more expensive" spindle has a cut-out snowman on it and little "crystal" beads around the edge. Cute, but no way expensive or even something I'd have picked up for _anyone_ on my list for any reason.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hope you guys can be positive about my latest news (no-one else seems to be able to). We are taking a new pony on trial with a view to buying him. he is a little driving pony who comes with quite a lot of baggage. The equine folks say "don't need to take on a problem" My mum can't say ANYTHING good about the situation at all. And even one of my horsey friends is a bit negative about it. Thing is, he IS on trial. Mainly to see how he gets on with our pony, an dpartly to see how badly he needs re-schooling  (Because I have SO much spare time - not)

Thing is, this pony is on a slippery slope that isn't of his own making, and I can't sit back and wait for disasters to happen so I am giving him a go.

Please wish me luck, and pray that I make the right decisions for us and him 

hoggie


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Congratulations on your yarn sale, Cyndi! Hoggie, I don't know a thing about ponies, but good luck with yours. Falcon, have you ever tried a Neti pot or other form of saline irrigation for a head cold? It does help, I think. Marchwind, your Christmas plans sound calm, peaceful, and pleasant. I'm on call at the hospital myself, so calm - boring even - would be a good thing. I'll take my knitting needles just in case there's quiet time.

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hoggie, How long a trial period are you getting? It sounds like you have quite a bit of horse experience so no doubt you'll figure out his quirks. We all can't be model citizens  so maybe he just needs someone to give him some slack. I'm thinking of our llama gelding Llew - he's a handful if you are "expecting" certain behavior but can be just great if given some space. Course I don't expect him to do anything but guard the little goaties - which he does extremely well. I had thought to get a pony to help me drag things around here - especially loads of firewood since this farm slopes down hill., but the little guy I went to see threw the girl riding him when she lost her seat. I figured that a pony was more than I knew how to handle. Now sheep I understand! But good luck and I'm sure your Mum is just worried about you and this is how it comes out.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hoggie I'd give him a chance too! I've seen animals who were horrible at one person's place but when they went to a new home they did really well. I do think environment has a lot to do with it. I am sure you know dangerous behavior when you see it. Good luck!

Lucy, I wish you a peaceful Christmas even if you get called in to work.

Falcon I have heard good things about those neti pots for nasal congestion. I've been thinking of getting myself on. A steaming bowl of herb water works really well too.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, but I cannot stand to have _anything_ go up my nose, not even a spray, so a neti pot is out of the question. Usually I treat us with herbs but I broke down and bought some Nyquil - just woke up and not nearly as achey.

Hoggie, you give the little guy a chance. Maybe it'll work and maybe it won't. Sometimes all it takes is the right person willing to take a chance - works with people, too .


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Falcon I'm the same way about things up my nose especially water or liquids. I attribute it to being a swimmer as a child, my ears are the same way :shrug: Even the though of putting liquid up my nose and into my sinus is enough to give me the willies :help: But I actually think I am going to try a neti pot this year. I'll let you know how bad it is. Maybe if I'm controlling the pot it won't be so bad. But Im going to get sick first, Ive been healthy all year while all around me people are falling including my child :shrug: I'm knocking on wood as I type.

Either way I hope you and your DH feel better soon.

Today is day one of my alone time. I drive my son 2 hours south to meet up with his dad. He will be down in "The Cities" (Minneapolis) with his father for a week. He is going to love what his father got him for Christmas, a new snowboard and a ski pass for the little ski hill that is almost behind our house. I heard from my oldest son, Brewster, he made it to M'asia in one piece, they stopped in Japan for a night and 2 days and he said he had a lot of fun. His actual email said, "No one has tried to kill me yet." What a kid  :shrug:


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I finally got home after two weeks with my folks. What a lot has been going on here! Cyndi, congrats on your yarn sale and your foster son's accomplishments; hope your daughter learned something from her awful ordeal. Falcon, hope you feel better soon. Liese, I still can't believe how much weaving you're doing in such a short time. Your tablecloths are beautiful. You're inspiring me to get my loom warped in January; I did get some linen warp; just have to do some minor repairs on the loom first and finish spinning some weft yarn. March, I didn't realize your son was going so far afield for the holidays--wow, that's some trip; sure hope he enjoys it. And I know you'll enjoy your time alone.

I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday, whatever you celebrate, and that the New Year brings peace, happiness and lots of fibery things to us all


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you for the good wishes - turns out they were time-wasting :flame: - decided they "want to keep him for a bit longer to be sure they are doing the right thing" - this time yesterday they were texting me asking how soon I could take him away :shrug: 

The trial was going to be 8 weeks. Lucky they told me today - i was due to go and spend quantities of cash on building materials tomorrow, to make sure he had a solid stall to be in.

Marchwind - sounds like you have a peaceful Christmas planned.

Katherine - did you have a good trip?

Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas - peace and happy times to you all 
:dance: 

hoggie


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone!

We had a great one, despite the meltdown at the century at my BF's parent's home. Short story, I grabbed my knitting up and left. They are not speaking to him, or to me (since I am the spawn of satan and among other things control the weather, him, and maybe the world ) but anyway. 

I've been knitting exclusively for 2 weeks after getting inspired by reading crazyauntpurl.com I finished an alpaca scarf, a small chapstick holder, and am almost done with a purse done in seed stitch and half done with a YO scarf pattern. 

I got some roving from Spunky Eclectic (my gift to myself) and will work on that tomorrow though. I have several more days off of work, so I want to get a lot spun, but also somemore knitted. I need to speed that up!

Hope everyone had a wild,wooly and wonderful Christmas, what did y'all get? I ended up with a set of the Harry Potter videos, some beautiful earrings, a bathrobe, and some money to spend however I wished. Better still, we spent a wonderful day today surrounded by loved ones watching my nephews open their gifts and grin ear to ear


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your family row - at least you got it over and done before Christmas - could hav been worse. You could hav ebeen there for Christmas day and had the row then 

Sounds like you had a lovely Christmas day  And you are getting sooo much knitting done  can't get better than that 

We had a good day. My mum came and spent the day here with DD and me, so oit wa spretty quiet. I got a rug for my hallway, DD make me a candle holder at school, and is still knitting away at my scarf which should be finished soon  a "chocolate jugsaw puzzle"  and some money, and my best friend sent me a tool bag stuffed full of woodwork tools. Oh yes and Santa bought me the Carla Emery book 

The best bit of the day was that I managed to get DD's and my Mum's presents just right  I had kept my Mum's wish list from last year (she refused to do one this year) so I got her two CD's and a load of nice writing paper which I will head for her on my computer printer (she chose the font and layout while she ws here yesterday) and she ws really pleased with both.

DD's main presents were rabbit books and a voucher to take her shoppin gfor the materials to build rabbit cages - her Godfather is then going to send her the rabbits as HIS present for her. Some decent outdoor boots (unfortunately I got the size wrong so they have to be changed  ) And her main present from Santa was a driving bridle for her pony. And she was thrilled to bits with all of them. Mind you, she ws also thrilled with the socks, books, and little bitty bobs that santa put in her stocking too - she's an easy kid to please 

Oh yes - and her other Godfather (she has three  ) is taking us away for a weekend in February as our joint Christmas present 

Hope you all had a lovely day 

hoggie


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Sounds like you guys had a great holiday! Marchwind, I love that you take your fibers with you. I started doing that with my spinning, and it's amazing how much interest accumulates.

I finally finished 10 oz of yarn - from the Border fleece. I hand carded, drop spindled, and plyed this for a friend. I need to figure a way to ply chunky yarns on a drop spindle without splitting up the hank. The skeins were over 250 yards each, but when I plyed, it was too big to fit on the spindle. Thinking if I make a way to add a bobbin to the spindle for plying. I'd hate to drop spindle, then resort to a wheel to ply lol! I have an actual order for 8 oz of this and 12 oz of Black Welsh - http://www.arare-breed.net/Spin/slides/IMG_1343.JPG - I have most of the black welsh spun up already but will probably end up doing the border a wee bit at a time...cause honestly? MY THUMB HURTS ;-) Doesn't help that I accidentally mauled it with the hand cards.

Andrea
www.arare-breed.net
www.faintinggoat.net


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My friend and her mother came over on Christmas eve. I made cookies and had a loaf of white chocolate cherry swirl bread from another friend's bakery. We had tea and they brought a loaf of really good whole wheat bread. We worked on the loom, they had to jerry rig some pieces and we found that I'm missing some small pieces that I should be able to find locally, I hope. But I can weave on it now using the little levers instead of the treadles. I think the reed may be alright after all. It isn't so rusty that it would discolor any light colored yarn, I don't think. There are a few of the little mettle bits (are those the actual reeds) that are slightly bent but they are bent from front to back not from side to side. I have some yarn I can use to warp it with so I can play. I think I will follow Liese's lead and put on a short warp first and a few times.

It was interesting working with my friend and her mother. They only work on a 2-harness Union rug loom. They had no understanding of warping boards or how or why to warp a loom any way other than to put on hundreds of feet of warp that is all the same and not measured at all. The only way they measure it is to count the number of times they wind it off the cone. I tried to explain to them about measuring warp and the formula used. Also what a warping board was and how it was used. It was a very interesting experience.

So Im thinking that right now I will continue with my plans to warp my RH loom with the Harrisville Shetland wool I have for the throw I want to make. Then I will warp this loom with the spare wool I have and practice on.

BTW, I posted a few pictures of my first piece that I finally finished and took off the RH loom this weekend. It was just a sampler type of thing. It looks like a rug in the pictures but it isn't that large. The pictures were also taken before washing it. Not much changed after washing other than things shifted a bit. Here is the link to the page with my fibery stuff http://www.flickr.com/photos/marchie/sets/72157603421012491/

Andrea I get really antsy without fibers with me, either stuff to spin or knit. I feel sort of lost with out something in my hands. Sadly I haven't been able to do any of it at work lately. I hope that changes soon.

Heather, sorry the "in-laws" were being difficult, but you predicted that it wasn't going to be good before you got started. At least you had a nice time with your family.


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

is that the pretty one with the owl in the tree? I've been looking at buying that one - weight wise - to spin 'thick single ply' type stuff - thoughts??

Andrea


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Susan, that's a really very nice looking piece - I like the colourways too, are you going to use it as a table runner? It's funny isn't that many times we do things because that's all we know, taught how but not why. Sounds like you had a nice day; I'm trying to figure out tho bread with white chocolate? I also got some Harrisville "Shetland" so am really interested on how you like it for warp for your throw. Are you going to use that lovely handspun shetland for the warp? 

Am in the middle of dressing the loom with more cotton thread but 10/2 this time instead of 22/2 doubled. It is going much faster of course. Had thought to try warping back to front this time but found out after I had already chained up the warp that I needed to do it differently. Ya know sometimes it pays to read before beginning something! Oh, well I sure am getting pretty comfortable with the front to back method. This time I hope to have enough warp for 4 square cloths and am doing them in pearl cotton - white with Copenhagen blue. Will also pin the pattern on the loom so that I don't forget to do 2 blue stripes across. Also spinning up some 3 yr old Dorset - full of Vm, from when I was learning good pasture managment! Spinning it fairly think and will see how it does as weft for a chair pad. Wood chairs feel pretty cool in the morning when the thermostat is set at 60. Well, time to get out and start feeding everyone here. Hope all is well for everyone out there!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Andrea that is the Golding with the Owl in the tree. I love it!!!! Although it feels like a heavy spindle I find I'm spinning fairly thin on it, it could just be what I am spinning at the moment. Have you seen any of Tom's new designs? They are beautiful. I guess he has his son's helping him out with some of them.

Liese. I don't know if I will ever use that piece. I'm not really happy with it at all. It turned out okay and I learned a lot but I don't like the colors, even though they do match my dinning room. I used just your standard Sugar and Cream and those are the only colors the store had. I have since found out that Sugar and Cream and Peaches and Cream come in some really brauatiful bright colors. I really like your idea for chair covers, I too have wooden chairs and they are a little cool. I have you beat though I have my house set at 55* when I'm home and 50* when I'm gone all day. I do turn it up to 60* when we have guests but you know, that feels realy hot to me.

The Shetland (Harrisville) is intended for warp and weft on this throw project. I hadn't thought to use that hand spun Shetland for weaving, I was going to make a pair of socks and or a pair of fingerless gloves for myself.

Does anyone have an New Years Resolutions or wishes that they would like to share?

I don't do resolutions as such, I find them self-defeating. I personally would much rather come up with a wish or a hope for the new year for myself. I think this year I will hope to get more deeply into my weaving. I'd like to take a real weaving workshop or class, w week long one and maybe end the year with a floor loom.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

wow, wow, wow!! Susan, I love your work.

I got a book by Elizabeth Zimmerman (knitting workshop) and took the plunge into adding color. What was I so afraid of??!! 

Ocean, sorry you had to experience that row at the holidays, it can really put a damper on things. DS (in his first-year-of-college-i'm-a-big-man-now-confusion) did that last year on Christmas Eve. 

That same DS got me an ounce each of California Red & CVM and a mystery batt. 'Bout fell off my chair when I found out what he paid for this ($4/oz for the california & more for the CVM) this was washed wool - not carded, not combed, just washed.

Paul made me drawer/door handles for my kitchen cabinets!! I need to get a picture of these. Love, love, love them!

I'm off work until the 2nd. Only goal I have is to get the fiber room reorganized, including getting the T/6 put up. Paul said he would build me a work table for my picker, carder, the RH and table loom to sit on - but I need to figure out where everything needs to go first.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Ok knitters here.. Anyone wanna take a look at this pattern and see if I - ms novice knitter could pull it off? I need to get more needles.. I'd be using a merino/silk blend around 20 WPI that I spun specifically for a special project. http://www.craftown.com/knitpat3.htm

My sister's family just came into town. I hadn't seen them in 18 months. The kids practically knocked me down they were so happy to see me. I hate living this far from them. Sigh.

I'm going to finish my bag and scarf today and start spinning some fun projects. Tomorrow I need to pop over to Wally World and get some more dye as I just has a special order come in for 500 yards of yarn! Yay!

Cyndi - isn't it nice being home? I'm home till the 3rd. My goal is to get my site finished and get WAY ahead on my spinning stuff. Plus make a list of craft shows I'm hoping to attend. My goal is to have this pay enough a week for me to stay home from the restaurant one day to devote to this by August. I think it's feasible but we'll see


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Heather I think y could knit that. I don't do lace ut it isn't because it is difficult its because I don't have enough alone/quiet time to knit it. It takes a lot of consentration and I don't have a quiet mind these days. There are tricks you can use to keep track of things but that looks like a pretty straight forward pattern to me and not too difficult. I wish the picture was larger so I could see it better. If you get stuck just ask us for help. You know how to do a YO correct? 

Cyndi can you share your husband? What a prize you have in him. Those kids, they knock you for a loop every time don't they? Color is easy the trick is to carry it loosely along the back. That EZ book is a good one. I was just thinking that I would like to get it out and follow it from beginning to end. I really want to begin to knit texture, cables and such. She has such a great way of teaching. Follow her directions and you really can't go wrong. Can't wait to see pictures of your drawer pulls.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

That's a nice scarf pattern, as Susan says, you'll just need to do it when you outside things won't distract you but you'll be surprised on how fast you'll memorize it. A word of caution tho' - knit up a good swatch to see if there are any errors. I didn't do that on a pattern from the internet and since it was a shawl just started knitting, well maybe 20 rows on I realized things weren't right and I had to take it apart but was using a fluffy yarn which made it a PIA.

Susan - you make me feel absolutely decadent. If I had the house set at 55 when at home I wouldn't be stirring too far from the woodstove! Now if it's a nice sunny day and not windy I'll leave the 'stat at 60 and wear a hat. But otherwise 60 is the night-time setting and 65 is the daytime (have a heat pump) in the 2 rooms we use fulltime. Now the bedroom is 50-55 and doubles as the cheese aging room ! I'm surprised to read you didn't like the colours of your project, my monitor must be quite "off" since it looks great to me.

I am going to resist looking up the EZ book ... have enough on my plate now and was just thinking this morning that I should really get studying Menz's book on colour in spinning. I need to plan out my spinning and weaving projects for this next year's market. Heather's reminder about craft shows is a good one too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese I actually took a workshop with Deb Mentz, I think it was one a first for her. It was before her book had come out or, it had just come out. Our guild put on the retreat. That was such a fantastic retreat. We had Rita Buchannan, Margret Stow (the lace knitter from NZ or Aus.) and as always we had Patsy Z. It was a really fun class. Deb was so nervous, there were maybe 30 in the class. I partnered with Detta of Detta's Spindle. I think that was one of our best retreats and one of our last.

Sorry I just had to drop that in here for Liese.

Heather do you ever listen to Podcasts? If so there is one of the KnitPicks podcasts that is about lace knitting. If I can find the # for it I'll post it for you. Anyway, she had soem really good hints and tips for lace knitters so you don't lose your place and how to count and placing markers and the bad things about YO's and stitch markers.


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

I saw some new designs under the vintage - including a really cool star and moon - also the morgan horse in the custom is nice! I think I'm going to go for the Celtic Ring #2 for spinning my Black Welsh and start pinning up 'hints' for the others around the house for my birthday!!!

His ball winder is to die for!!!!! 

Andrea
www.arare-breed.net


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Oceanrose, I think you will have it knitted in no time at all. I agree that yo's are hard to slip off the cords onto the needles on circs, it can be done it's just more aggravation. On your pattern rows, place markers between pattern repeats so that you will know exactly where you are if you have to put your work down or have a distraction that makes you lose your place. Looks like you can use the markers on pattern stitch rows only, that should help you out.

I haven't posted much lately, it's been busy and we took a trip to Va to visit our dd and grands for Christmas. We drive 9 to 10 hours to get there but this time we took a side trip on the way home. DH was so sweet, he took me to the Woolery on our way to the Outer Banks. :dance: I got the Twisted Sister Sock book and some Wildfoote sock yarn. I needed to know what to shoot for in spinning sock yarn, so this is research.  

I am so far behind in reading posts, if I blunder just elbow your neighbor and laugh at me, really..........I won't hear you, you know.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Heather, that scarf pattern will be really easy to knit if you keep track of the the number of times you wrap the yarn overs. The pattern is created mostly by pulling on the dropped yarn overs, some of which are longer than others. I've done several similar scarves, and I call them "cheating lace" as they look like lace but the yarn overs aren't coupled with various forms of K2tog which is what happens in "real" lace knitting. Good luck on your long-term goals; sounds like you're off to a good start.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

We are just a pair of fibery girls around here! DD9 got a potholder loom from Santamom, and we've already had to run out for more loops! She's spent more time with her loom than with the toys Santadad got her. Two pounds of loops should keep her busy for a while. 

I've been carding up that polypay and drop spindling. I *will* win! :hobbyhors I've learned that it drafts easier from rolags than from the little batts I had been making. I love my good carders (insert Cyndi's Toldya! here )

I've also been eyeing wheels on eBay. DH looked over my shoulder at one, asked how much the bid was, and said, "Keep an eye on it." 'Scuse me? Was that *my* DH? Wow! I may not get the wheel, but DH scored points. :dance: 

I hope everyone is finding peace and joy this holiday season!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cloverbud check out this website for your daughter and her potholder loom. Search potholder looms on the site. Noreen has some really wonderful and clever things she makes with hers. I believe there is even a video for them she made. http://www.hankeringforyarn.com/


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

A strange thing: a friend came by last night and said his aunt has a hanky to give me she believes I may want. (His aunt, though I am sure she is a dear lady in her own way, is not well known to me except by stories that are perhaps less than flattering. I.e. we do not really know each other personally but by what her nephew exchanges about us to the other.) It is reportedly an antiquish gold colored knit hanky with lace edges, a souvenir piece from Washington DC, that she has carried for some 40 odd years. He is convinced that it is nylon and machine knit because "there is no way there are knitting needles that tiny nor people who could stich so finely". Obviously I won't know until I see it. But I did tell him that I have crochet hooks that are so tiny, they work cotton sewing thread quite easily (and they're getting really hard to find these days to replace!), so it is theoretically possible there are knitting needles that are the same.

My guess is that since she knows I'm a spinner and into the textile arts as such, she is trying to pass on a bit of legacy. (?) She has no female relatives, this I do know. Even if it is rayon and machine-knit, the history of the piece deserves to be remembered, in my opinion. Or am I the odd duck, here. :shrug:


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Marchie, thanks *so* much! I'm bookmarking this site. She has such cute little critters, and the video appears worth waiting for, even with dial-up! I may have to snag DD's loom after she's asleep Seems I even have 2 skeins of the yarn she's using in her video. Maybe I'll make a wee creature to match the blanket I need to knit for Doc's little one, Keegan Richard Thrall, born 12/22/07 (DD's birthday.)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Noreen is quite the inspiration! I like her little women she has done. I think it was around mother's day or maybe earth day last spring I think when she did a lot of women with her little looms. I'll see if I can find the posts and post the link here.

Added later: I couldn't find it but she has a wealth of info on Potholder looms and doing creative things with them. Have fun on that site and don't get lost. I just spent a good amount of time and just kept going.


----------

